# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig

## binhCNC

Máy hàn Tig cũng là một dạng máy hàn hồ quang, việc sử dụng máy hàn Tig đòi hỏi người dùng phải nắm vững các thao tác kĩ thuật cơ bản. Sau đây máy hàn Nam Vượng xin giới thiệu đến các bạn hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig, đảm bảo mang đến mối hàn đẹp và chất lượng.


Máy hàn Tig là gì

Máy hàn Tig là loại thiết bị hoạt động dựa trên hồ quang để tạo ra các mối hàn nhằm gắn kết kim loại lại với nhau.
Đây là dòng máy sử dụng dòng điện cố định và không được mồi bằng cách ngắn mạch, nên trong máy có hệ thống mồi bằng điện áp cao với tần số cao.

Mỏ hàn của máy hàn Tig là loại đặc biệt, lắp đặt được điện cực không nóng chảy bằng Tungsten, có thêm ống dẫn khí, thường người ta sử dụng khí trơ như Heli hay argon để bảo vệ mối hàn tốt nhất..

Máy hàn Tiig dùng mỏ hàn chỉ để phát tia hồ quang. Phải có đũa hàn ngoài để nóng chảy ra bám vào vật cần hàn. Do mối hàn trong môi trường khí trơ, nên dùng đũa hàn trần, không thuốc hàn. Vì thế có thể hàn với rất nhiều kim loại khác nhau.


Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig

Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig có ý nghĩa rất quan trọng, không chỉ giúp bạn hàn gắn các vật dụng tốt hơn mà còn giúp bạn hiểu thêm về quy trình làm việc của thiết bị, bảo đảm an toàn lao động. Sử dụng máy hàn Tig theo các bước hướng dẫn sau đây:

Bước 1: Xác định vật liệu và que hàn

Xác định vật liệu cần hàn và que hàn là việc làm rất quan trọng nhằm giúp bạn lựa chọn được que hàn thích hợp.. Thông thường trong sử dụng máy hàn thì mỗi que hàn phù hợp hàn với mỗi vật liệu khác nhau. Đối với máy hàn Tig cũng vậy.
Hiện nay trên thị trường có 2 loai que hàn, sử dụng cho hàn nhôm và que còn lại dùng cho các vật liệu khác.  Đặc điểm phân biệt que hàn sử dụng cho nhôm là trên thân mũi hàn có sơn màu xanh lá cây. Que hàn sử dụng cho các vật liệu khác được sơn màu đỏ.

Bước 2: Điều chỉnh dòng hàn

Điều chỉnh dòng hàn cũng là một trong số các kĩ thuật sử dụng máy hàn Tig cơ bản nhất. Mỗi vật liệu hàn có mức độ nong chảy nhiệt độ tại những mốc nhiệt khác nhau, do dó, công suất của máy hàn đáp ứng các đặc điểm đó cũng khác nhau. Dựa trên vật liệu hàn chúng ta chọn dòng điện phù hợp, vừa giúp đảm bảo quá trình hàn điện áp ổn định vừa giúp đảm bảo an toàn nguồn điện.

Bất kì máy hàn TIG cũng phải có 3 thông số sau đây cần phải được điều chỉnh: dòng điện hồ quang, lưu lượng khí bảo vệ và lưu lượng khí làm mát. Các thông số này phải có khả năng điều chỉnh độc lập trên bảng điều khiển của máy hoặc trên bộ điều khiển từ xa.Các bước này phải được thực hiện trước khi bật máy

Bước 3: Kiểm tra các phụ kiện nối với máy hàn Tig

Mỗi một máy hàn có nhiều các phụ kiện nối vào như dây cáp, bộ nối nguồn … Khi chuẩn bị hàn đòi hỏi phải kiểm tra kĩ xem các phụ kiện đó đã được nối vào máy hàn Tig hay chưa.
Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig phải kiểm tra các quy trình như sau:

- Van giảm áp và lưu lượng kế đo khí bảo vệ được nối giống như ta nối van giảm áp trong hàn khí.
- Đảm bảo là máy đã tắt (tốt nhất là ngắt điện khỏi máy) và các van đã đóng hoàn toàn mới được tiến hành nối thiết bị.
- Tất cả các mối nối điện đều phải sạch và kín.
- Cáp dẫn phải được bố trí ở vị trí an toàn tránh tia lửa hồ quang, không vướng đường của thợ hàn để tránh bị giẩm lên.

Kiểm tra tất cả các bước trên ít nhất 2 lần.

Bước 4: Các thao tác chuẩn bị hàn

Khi chuẩn bị hàn cần thực hiện các công đoạn mở van nước làm mát, mở van khí từ từ, đặt mỏ hàn ở xa để nó không bắt hồ quang khi chúng ta tiến hành mồi hồ quang.

Bước 5: Thực hiện hàn

Thực hiện hàn sau khi các thao tác trên đã được chuẩn bị xong xuôi. Quy trình hàn diễn ra như sau:
Sau khi đã chuẩn bị kỹ các bước trên chúng ta tiến hành gây hồ quang và bắt đầu hàn. Có 3 phương pháp để gây hồ quang phụ (phương pháp này chỉ tạo hồ quang ban đầu)
- Quẹt (tạo ra hồ quang bằng cách quẹt điện cực vào vật hàn) loại này cổ rồi và đối với vật hàn mỏng hay bị thủng.
- Chạm nhấc phương pháp này khi chạn điện cự xuống thì bắm công tắc nhấc lê thì sẽ tạo hồ quang- loại này cũng khó mòi hồ quang
- Mồi hồ quang cao tần phương pháp này dùng tần số cao tao ra điện áp khoảng 4.5 -6 kV (tùy từng hãng) sau khi có đánh lửa thì dòng hồ quang chính duy trì sẽ tắt dòng hồ quang phụ.

Trên đây máy hàn Nam Vượng vừa chia sẽ chi tiết các bước hướng dẫn sử dụng máy hàn Tig. Sauk hi thực hiện xong các bạn nhớ tắt máy để đảm bảo an toàn nguồn điện và an toàn khi sử dụng.

>>>>> Các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm học sửa máy hàn điện tử để có thể tự mình sửa chữa những lỗi cơ bản khi sử dụng nhé.

            Các bạn hãy truy cập máy hàn Nam Vượng để biết thêm nhiều dịch vụ khác của Nam Vượng!

----------


## thequang2194

Bài hướng dẫn về máy hàn tig chi tiết đó thanks bác nhiều nhé

----------


## xuanhoa84

cảm ơn bác bài viết hữu ích

----------

